# Reformed position as to "When did the Church begin?"



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2012)

I am in a conversation with a Dispensational friend, and am searching for the "historical" or "concensus" reformed position on "when did the Church begin?" I would appreciate it if someone would point me to a trusted primary source or sources for this information. 

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also,



> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XIX
> Of the Law of God
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jun 11, 2012)

I have thought that the church began at Gen 3:15.
But then again I could see how one could argue prior but not post 3:15. It was certainly in place by then.
The administration is different, but the substance looks the same to me.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 11, 2012)

Belgic Confession, article 27: "This church has existed from the beginning of the world and will be to the end, for Christ is an eternal King who cannot be without subjects."


----------



## KMK (Jun 12, 2012)

Heb 11:4 By faith Abel offered unto God a more excellent sacrifice than Cain, by which he obtained witness that he was righteous, God testifying of his gifts: and by it he being dead yet speaketh.


----------



## bug (Jun 12, 2012)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I am in a conversation with a Dispensational friend, and am searching for the "historical" or "concensus" reformed position on "when did the Church begin?" I would appreciate it if someone would point me to a trusted primary source or sources for this information.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mark



You have to bear in mind the Dispensational will not define the church as you do, if you do not caqrefully explain what the church is, there is little point in explaining when it began - you will be talking about two different bodies of people.


----------

